# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  standard stud wall and recess for a TV??

## grantbudd

Question is:  
How can I recess a plasma TV into a hardwood stud gyprock wall? Has anyone here got any photos of a hidden wall mounted TV that can be put away when not in use?? I dont want a chunky corner unit as the room is going to be set up away from a TV and focus will be on the outside. 
TV measures 1240 across the diagonal and 800 thick 
what sort of void can/do I need to create to allow for airflow and cables etc??  
TV bracket? Could be a good idea to mount it to a bracket that allows movement if light hits it rather than fixing it in one position. 
I like the idea of a door/s or sliding door to cover it. 
any help would be great in getting this TV hidden but remaining something that can be watched in all lighting conditions....As far as sound goes I will address this when and if I can do this part  :Redface: ) 
Thanks everyone

----------


## SirOvlov

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Another huge post lost!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  Sorry if I come across blunt. 
800 thick? CRT ov Plas/LCD? 
Building or existing? 
How much money do you want to spend? 
Have you considerd the flat cabinets (not corner) that do what your kind of after? 
An articulating bracket is quite thick and will increase the overall depth needed. 
Will need air flow of some description, vent or fans. Cable should be easy. 
Have you searched for motorized options?

----------


## grantbudd

Oops 80 thick  :Redface: ) its plasma
budget? Not costed it yet
wall cabinet like a dart board one? 
Wall bracket not costed but after a slimline one
Tv is not important to me so I want to hide it I just don't like them plonked onto a wall as the look ugly

----------


## grantbudd

Existing wall I'm not building just renovating

----------


## shauck

Assuming you need greater depth, is there any chance you could add depth to the wall by building another stud wall in front of the existing? Remove the original plasterboard and build against the existing frame to a required depth then re-line the new wall?

----------


## Moondog55

I think shauk has the right idea
build new shallow cabinets, allow 50 ->100mm for airflow too, the base on ours needs a 300 deep bench, that is about the same as a wall mount that can move. The approved wall mounts for our TV stand out from the wall 70mm but that is a fixed mount and that amount of clearance is needed for the cabling

----------


## SirOvlov

A typical stud wall gives you 100mm depth. For what you are after, as said, you will need another stud wall to give you 190 depth.  
Yeah, dartboard style but for Tv?! 
Slim line flat bracket 10mm - 30mm, no movement. An articulating arm for 50" panel is around 100mm deep. 100 + 80 leaves 10mm clearance for door/s. 
Is there room in your ceiling? or under floor? or build a box/bench seat that folds up and panel lifts out... just other ideas.

----------


## grantbudd

no room above or below. I just want to get it out of sight as I hate seeing a TV unless there is a movie on it  :Redface: ) Ugly great big black thing dominating the room space  :Redface: ) The room is part dining/kitchen and lounge so its the heart of the home. The style is going to be danish/retro, refined and simple in design so thats why i want it out of sight with no corner unit which is big and bulky..

----------


## SirOvlov

I get what you are after, like a fire place eons ago, when not being used, ugly. So out came matle pieces, fully moulded places, screens and covers ( My mum loves the old beaten copper ones). What you are after has been done many a different way. From 'dressing' around the panel to completely being covered. At the moment, there is very little off the shelf stuff and a lot needs retro fitting anyway. Those big ugly corner units are long gone, they were for the old massive CRT's. 
This is sorta what I imagine you want.. Fireplace Overhaul - contemporary - family room - other metro - by Lowe's Home Improvement 
Dartboard style cab; Sustainable Long Island Residence - modern - living room - new york - by Narofsky Architecture + ways2design  
Found at; Hidden Flat Screen Tv Design, Pictures, Remodel, Decor and Ideas 
Either way, for a proper concealed panel in wall, you will need to build another stud wall of the existing.  
If your wanting to do this and spend a whole lot of coin, get a new panel too? New LED Sammy

----------


## SirOvlov

(continued) 
are very thin, and much better brightness, high for high light and then turn down brightness at darker levels.

----------


## METRIX

We sometimes paint the wall where the TV is hung Black (or close to) this becomes a feature wall, and the TV just vanishes.

----------


## grantbudd

Wow there are a few ideas there thanks guys. Paint colour is bright off white cream. Hmm maybe I can build a recess into the room behind and hide it in the built in wardrobe?

----------


## METRIX

> Wow there are a few ideas there thanks guys. Paint colour is bright off white cream. Hmm maybe I can build a recess into the room behind and hide it in the built in wardrobe?

  Whatever solution you come up with, remember TV's generate Heat, and it needs to get out and not be restricted or else yo will have problems.

----------


## Moondog55

Remembering too that some TV makers recommend a black wall behind the TV for best viewing, we just hung an old black bedsheet and as the TV and all the speakers are black we really do not take notice
For most people the bulk of the speakers ( good ones are usually pretty big ) is more noticeable than the TV itself so think about building the speakers in too

----------


## grantbudd

I have the big sheerwood speaker system. The left and right are waste high so I cant get them wall mounted. It's hard given I like a good sound but don't want to go and spend $$$$ on a new small speaker system. Guess I can use them for my music and get one of these micro speaker set ups? Hard to set up as the room is not focused toward the tv and isn't that how 5.1 surround sound works? I do like the end result but can't have lots of speakers on show.  
Are these small speaker setups any good?

----------


## METRIX

Depends on the speakers, we currently have the Bose Lifestyle V35, and it is fantastic, the speakers are tiny, my mate has a Yamaha system with fairly small speakers and it is also fantastic.

----------


## SirOvlov

I'd use the sherwoods as stereo and not worry about SS. Build spaces into the recess wall.

----------


## Craigoss

I would look at getting a slimline LED model. I have a samsung 40" LED mounted on my wall, it's only 40mm thick.

----------


## terminal_stance

Have you thought about ditching/selling the tv and opting for a retractable screen and a projecter?  
Screen could mount to the ceiling and be essentially out of sight until needed, same with projecter. 
Would work out more expensive but by the time you factor in building materials for a new stud wall plus time involved to build it - could work out a better option?

----------


## grantbudd

I do like the idea of that very much but costing? Obviously lots of variables involved? I wanted one for outside as the weather here allows for that  :Redface: ) not massive size with all the bells and whistles. I was even going to use a painted section of white wall for the screen.

----------


## SirOvlov

Inside: A fixed projector and pull down screen is cheapish, you did however mention that you have lighting issues, plus the fact: darker is always better! To then have them concealed will cost you! If you dont like a panel on the wall, you will hate a projector hanging of the ceiling, and a pull down screen reminds me of 'slide night' 
Outside: Seen and done loads, great way to go. White wall, run cables to a wall or waterproof box in/under deck and just sit the pro on either a table or rig up a little stand

----------


## grantbudd

just bringing this up to date. The recess for the TV has been done and the room behind had an additional stud wall put up which created a cavity of approx 200mm deep. Fortunatly we staggered the recesses so the TV has one and in the room there is now a feature and a handy bookshelf. With venting I have plastered all sides of the recess and have insulated all areas except that overhead which goes directly into the roof cavity. I am thinking I will put in a push in air vent (wall vent or similar) which will be housed centrally in the plasterboard above the TV to allow heat to travel up and away into the roof cavity. 
Is this a good idea? Its a plasma tv and the recess is 110 x 18 x 100cm.  
Thanks

----------


## METRIX

> just bringing this up to date. The recess for the TV has been done and the room behind had an additional stud wall put up which created a cavity of approx 200mm deep. Fortunatly we staggered the recesses so the TV has one and in the room there is now a feature and a handy bookshelf. With venting I have plastered all sides of the recess and have insulated all areas except that overhead which goes directly into the roof cavity. I am thinking I will put in a push in air vent (wall vent or similar) which will be housed centrally in the plasterboard above the TV to allow heat to travel up and away into the roof cavity. 
> Is this a good idea? Its a plasma tv and the recess is 110 x 18 x 100cm.  
> Thanks

  Can you put some pics up.
With the vent going into the roof, there will always be the possibility of creatures and dirt coming back down into the room

----------


## grantbudd

its not finished this is just basecoat that needs a sand and a top coat/paint, but you can see the size and location. It goes into the roof cavity which has just been replaced and we now have gutter protection. 
Any other options? I havent cut the hole for the vents yet

----------


## Uncle Bob

You could've mounted the TV semi flush with a picture frame around it and when not watching TV it could show something like landscape picture or family photo on it. 
I got the idea from the Thunderbirds TV show  :Wink:  
Serously now, I'd leave the top open and vent it up inside the wall. I'd also have some fine mesh it in to stop stuff coming back down it but keep it removable.

----------


## grantbudd

im actually going to put some skirting around the outside. The VJ panels are not even painted yet so very rough looking. I wanted some way to make the TV totally out of sight as I hate that most rooms focus around the TV . I cant have it totally open as you suggested as you will see that opening from certain angles but the TV is flush mounted to the wall. It looks deep but there is a bracket that has to go on. I will back any venting with fly screen like I did on all my eve sheets. At least these vents just pop in so they should pop out easily enough.

----------


## SirOvlov

Nice job!!  
Yeah, that is exactly what you do, whatever trim piece with a backing of fly screen. Definitly need to be cleaned every so often and also recommend another flyscreen at the top of the cavity (in ceiling) to stop falling. 
Looking forward to the finished product!

----------


## grantbudd

good call I will use 2 lots of alu flywire. I am doing an entire house reno so its taking a lifetime, Now if only someone could help me with textured tiles in the tile forum ill be a happy chappy  :Redface: ) 
Certainly have to think what cables I needed for the TV and components as I want everything wall mounted and hidden with no cables all over the place! Im lucky the panels on the right of the void are not nailed in place yet as my cable and ariel needs changed after chatting to my tech friend.  
Lucky it was raining the day I was about to nail off the sheet as I had a small roof leek so I left it to keep an eye on it. I have fixed that now  :Redface: ) 
At least I can run audio cables down the exposed internal cavity should I want speakers at a later date...Im not big on Tv so I expect the void will give the TV a louder sound as the sound has something to bounce off. 
Ill get pics in a few weeks when the room is done.  
THanks guys

----------


## Moondog55

Make a little chimney (plywood , plaster offcuts, cardboard etc) to get the vent above the level of any ceiling insulation, make the chimney cross sectional area double that of the lower vent, warm air expands. I agree that any vents need fine screening so putting a chimney of the ceiling vent will help you to keep it clean, use bronze wire in 10 years you will be glad you did also you could put a cap of curved cardboard or coreflute over the vent to stop stuff falling onto the mesh

----------


## Moondog55

> Are these small speaker setups any good?

  No, NO and NO again. Anything with a woofer smaller than 6 inches is a waste of time and money if you want halfway decent sound, so are subwoofers smaller than 8 or 10 inches and 3 subs are better than one, 5 is even better

----------


## phild01

In earlier times I learnt 10 inches was the ideal size for a subwoofer, something to do with the cone size and wavelenghs.  

> No, NO and NO again. Anything with a woofer smaller than 6 inches is a waste of time and money if you want halfway decent sound, so are subwoofers smaller than 8 or 10 inches and 3 subs are better than one, 5 is even better

----------


## Moondog55

10inch is OK if you have enough of them. we used to have 9 but my beloved made me remove a few.
Personally I like multiple 12s & 15s and pairs of 18s to move lots of air

----------

